# unknown piranha



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

View attachment 92601

Got this at shark aquarium today it was marked as unknown ....
they had golds there and yellow spoilios but this one i got as unknows looked like it was twice as reflective and looks like the most reflective piranha i seen.
Any thought on what it could be or what it could be mixed with?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I vote for sanchezi. Looks a lot like my guy although it hasn't been 100% confirmed as sanchezi yet. He sparkles like crazy and the red in the throat really came out as he got older. How big is it? What color are its eyes under normal light? It looks like there's a terminal band in one pic... Let's see what the experts say!


----------



## Ex0dus (Jun 29, 2005)

mac/spilo


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

BioTeach said:


> I vote for sanchezi. Looks a lot like my guy although it hasn't been 100% confirmed as sanchezi yet. He sparkles like crazy and the red in the throat really came out as he got older. How big is it? What color are its eyes under normal light? It looks like there's a terminal band in one pic... Let's see what the experts say!


Check out this thread:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=107135

There are 2 pics of my p in the thread. The first one is out of water and there appears to be a faint terminal band. The second is in the water, and one can't be made out. Whenever I observe him there is a lot of black at the anterior part of the tail, and a faint hint of a terminal band. No midband. Very similar in appearance to your p. Can you see belly scutes? Hard to tell for sure from your pics.


----------



## shenlonco1 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hi he is about 4 inches and is yellow colored .. the eyes are white without color?
The guy's at shark aquarium did not know what he was and he came in as a unknown species.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

_Moved to ID forum_


----------



## Kudos (Dec 22, 2005)

he doesn't look like my sanchezi


----------



## AUDIOSLAVED (Jan 29, 2006)

I never seen a yellow belly sanchezi, looks like a spilo but why sharks aquarium would say its an unknown species ?


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

AUDIOSLAVED said:


> I never seen a yellow belly sanchezi, looks like a spilo but why sharks aquarium would say its an unknown species ?


I agree with you on that. Wait and see if the color changes after it adapts to its new home. If it really is yellow, then I'd have to change my vote to something else.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

Def a mac.


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

I'd have to go with Mac as well...


----------



## Susp3nc3 (Jan 27, 2005)

Mac fo sho


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

deff. not a sanchezi


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

The first thing that popped up in my mind was S. medinai (http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/pr...php?cat=p&id=12) - the shape looks similar, its tail fin, reflective scales and eye color match, but nonetheless I'm not 100% convinced (as they are extremely rare, and the colors do not really match).

I doubt it's a Sanchezi or Spilo/Mac, however.


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

K i suck at this seeing how im a cichlid guy but i did have a mac, and that doesnt look like it, its head is way off and eye is too big, id follow Judazzz with Medinai


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

wow u got me... looks like a spilo/mac to me but the tail... no black band that i can see


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I agree with Judazzz, probably S. medinai.


----------



## Rigor_mortiZ_Rhom (Dec 21, 2003)

post another pic... i still think it is a mac...


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

medinai

except the chest is still yellow instead of redish yet

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/pr...php?cat=p&id=12


----------

